# το γαμίδι



## Theseus (Feb 7, 2012)

- Θεσσαλονίκη - Αθήνα σε τρεις ώρες, πας καλά ρε; Πώς σου 'ρθε και το 'κανες αυτό;
- Είπα «για την Ελλάδα ρε γαμώτο» και το σανίδωσα το γαμίδι. Στην ευθεία της Λάρισας έγραψε 280, καρντάσι!
I understand all this dialogue but το γαμίδι. Is it a loose swear word for the accelerator/gas i.e. 'I pushed the f***er right down to the boards.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 7, 2012)

It's alternative for _γαμημένο_ (_fucking_) in the form of a noun. "I_ fucking floored it_" would be a good translation, I believe.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 7, 2012)

Theseus said:


> I understand all this dialogue but το γαμίδι. Is it a loose swear word for the accelerator/gas i.e. 'I pushed the f***er right down to the boards.


It's a loose swear word for the car itself, not for the accelerator _per se_. «Γαμίδι» is any object that gets on our nerves (e.g. an evercrashing computer, an everbreaking car / tool etc). A second meaning for «γαμίδι» is a synonym of «πίτσκο» (i.e., used for humans in this sense, not for objects).


----------



## daeman (Feb 7, 2012)

Theseus, I think that "the f***er" you wrote is spot on, except that, as Zazula says, it's used for the car here, not the gas pedal. 

fucker _(vulgar)_ The object of some effort. 
_Let’s see if we can fix this fucker.
_


----------



## nickel (Feb 7, 2012)

I understand, judging from Google hits (γαμίδι 3,590 hits, *γαμήδι 4,520 hits), that there may be some controversy over the spelling of the word, though I don't think it has been brought to the attention of the Academy of Athens yet. I believe that the spelling ending in -_ήδι_ has been influenced by _γαμήσι_, a word normally included in the more comprehensive dictionaries, while in the case of _γαμίδι_ the ending –_ίδι_ should be spelt with an –_ί_– as in _παιχνίδι, μπιχλιμπίδι, σαμιαμίδι, σκουπίδι_ and the like. See -_ίδι_ here.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 7, 2012)

Zazula said:


> It's a loose swear word for the car itself, not for the accelerator _per se_. «Γαμίδι» is any object that gets on our nerves (e.g. an evercrashing computer, an everbreaking car / tool etc). A second meaning for «γαμίδι» is a synonym of «πίτσκο» (i.e., used for humans in this sense, not for objects).


Η καινούργια λέξη που έμαθα σήμερα: :) πίτσκο


----------



## daeman (Feb 7, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η καινούργια λέξη που έμαθα σήμερα: :) πίτσκο



Δεν διαβάζεις Λεξιλογία με τη δέουσα επιμέλεια; ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 7, 2012)

Προφανώς... :blush::angry::curse::blush:


----------



## daeman (Feb 7, 2012)

Μια που είμαστε σε νήμα για το γαμίδι, το τρίτο σμάιλι που έβαλες, το γαμωτοκερατόμου, στα σέρβικα θα μπορούσε να αποδοθεί με το u *pičku* materinu.


----------



## Resident (Feb 7, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η καινούργια λέξη που έμαθα σήμερα: :) πίτσκο



είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν είναι του κάμπου; Αμαναχίτς τα βγάζουνε


----------



## daeman (Feb 7, 2012)

Τι να σε κάμω; Άντε, να σε βάλω κι εσένα ένα λίνκι για τον Αμαναχίτς και τον Μόνιτς. ;)


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 7, 2012)

Συγγνώμη, από πού συμπεραίνετε ότι στην συγκεκριμένη πρόταση αναφέρεται στο ίδιο το αυτοκίνητο. Θα μπορούσε, αλλά δεν υπάρχει κάτι που να το προδίδει.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 7, 2012)

Το συμπεραίνουμε από το ότι μιλάμε ελληνικά, και τη συγκεκριμένη χρήση τη γνωρίζουμε.


----------



## daeman (Feb 7, 2012)

Εξαρτάται από τον βαθμό συνεκδοχής, αν δηλαδή σανιδώνεις το πεντάλ του γκαζιού ή το αυτοκίνητο. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι πιο συχνά εννοείται το δεύτερο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 7, 2012)

Κι εγώ μιλάω ελληνικά και δεν ξέρω η λέξη να χρησιμοποιείται για συγκεκριμένα πράγματα αλλά για το οτιδήποτε -αντί του "γαμημένο". Εξάλλου μπορεί στο γενικότερο πλαίσιο του ότι ένα αυτοκίνητο με σανιδωμένο γκάζι, κατ' επέκταση, είναι σανιδωμένο, αλλά το ρήμα αρχικά αναφέρεται στο γκάζι, όχι στο ίδιο το αυτοκίνητο.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 7, 2012)

ΟΚ, αφού θες ανάλυση: Το ενλόγω «γαμίδι» είναι ταυτόχρονα και υποκείμενο στην ελλειπτική πρόταση που ακολουθεί («Στην ευθεία της Λάρισας έγραψε 280»). Το μόνο που μπορεί να γράψει 280 είναι είτε το κοντέρ (που όμως δεν μπορεί να είναι αντικείμενο στο «σανίδωσα») είτε το ίδιο το αυτοκίνητο (που μπορεί να είναι αντικείμενο στο «σανίδωσα»).


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 7, 2012)

Μα δεν θέλω ανάλυση, απλά διαφωνώ. Γιατί πρέπει το υποκείμενο της επόμενης πρότασης να υπάρχει στην προηγούμενη; Δεν επιβάλλεται από κάποιον κανόνα.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 7, 2012)

Φυσικά και δεν επιβάλλεται από κανόνα, διότι το 'χω πάρει απόφαση πλέον ότι ο κοινός νους κάθε άλλο παρά κανόνας είναι. Και, Helle, αντίθετα με ό,τι ενδεχομένως πιστεύεις, το σύμπαν ΔΕΝ πρόκειται να αυτοκαταστραφεί εάν μία φορά στη ζωή σου πεις: «ίσως και να κάνω λάθος».


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 7, 2012)

Α, περί αυτού πρόκειται; Την υποτιθέμενη αδυναμία μου στην παραδοχή λάθους; Νομίζω στο πρώτο μήνυμα ήμουν σαφής:

"Θα μπορούσε, αλλά δεν υπάρχει κάτι που να το προδίδει".

"Θα μπορούσε", έγραψα. Δεν λέω λοιπόν ότι σίγουρα αναφέρεται στο γκάζι. Ωστόσο επισημαίνω ότι δεν φαίνεται από κάπου. Με δεδομένο ότι δεν υπάρχει κάτι που να υποδεικνύει σε τι αναφέρεται, είναι καθαρά θέμα γλωσσικής αντίληψης. Κι από ότι φαίνεται, υπάρχουν τουλάχιστον δύο, γιατί είμαστε και οι δυο φυσικοί ομιλητές. Και μιας και η δική μου απόδοση προηγήθηκε, νομίζω ότι είναι λίγο άκαιρο να με κατηγορείς για αντίδραση. Αν μη τι άλλο, με το που ρώτησα από πού προκύπτει, πήρα την απάντηση ότι μιλάτε ελληνικά και ξέρετε την χρήση (και άρα δεν μπορεί να κάνετε λάθος). Προφανώς εγώ το ακούω πρώτη φορά.

Τέλος πάντων, αυτή η συζήτηση δεν αφορά ιδιαίτερα -ή και καθόλου- το νήμα και θα γκρίζαρα το κείμενο αν δεν έτρωγε κόλλημα ο browser μου. Ελπίζω να συμφωνούμε ότι διαφωνούμε, τουλάχιστον.


----------



## sarant (Feb 7, 2012)

Μήπως το γαμίδι είναι σύντμηση του "Γανυμήδη";


----------

